# Clear Taillights!



## motentra (Feb 8, 2003)

i realize everyone is out for the clear taillights for a B13 if you dont already have them....but if there happens to be anyone out there that has them for sale, please let me know! i would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

you might be able to find the clear tails but you won't find altezza's for the b13. have you seen the tsuru tails?


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

There are people around these forums who surprisingly have B13 Clear Tail-Lights.... but they don't really say it.
If you check out my Signature, you can see my site, with some clear-tails.
I actually found those from a guy on these forums. I also just recently bought some Clear Inner Trunk Tails, but I have not yet loaded up the pics.
So is it impossible? Nope... look around, search EBay, the NissanForums, SR20DEforum... and hell, try e-mailing people and getting online. 

I know a guy, i'm not gonna mention a name, cuz I think he wants to make the sell, not me, but he has an Custom LED Conversion on B13 Clear Tail-lights.

He is selling them for $200 b/c he is putting in some Tsuru tails.

So you interested? E-Mail me or catch me on AIM.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2003)

Where do you find the Tsuru taillights?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Either Mexico(where the Tsuru is sold),or you could try Mossy Nissan.


----------



## motentra (Feb 8, 2003)

*clears..*

yeah ive seen the tsuru tails before...still too much red for me! haha! i want all clear if you know what im sayin... ive looked everywhere! ahhhh


----------



## motentra (Feb 8, 2003)

its too much money just to get the blinkers clear (tsuru) i might as well go for all clear


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

so.... like I said.. I can have someone sell you some... 
only $200 with a custom LED conversion.. or you can spend Alot on those Tsuru's.
www.mossyperformance.com go down to products


----------



## 94xe-r (Oct 10, 2002)

im that guy with those LED modifided clear tails. as it stands rite now , theyre at 225 everyone who has emailed me has been kept private, hell i havent even listed em as being for sale, i was planning on placing them on EBAY . in the mean time ive told a few people and now ......hell , who knows i may not have to list them on ebay, here, or anywhere else for that matter... as for those who may be interested, pics, info etc. u can email me or hit me up on aim. @ SOUNDCHECK DJ im ALWAYS on , maybe not there but on ..... either way keep an eye out for them. they may be listed after all. and noone to date has a set NOONE.. theyre strictly ORIGINAL ( did it for show ) 

J


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

dude i got clear tails but took em off cuz i got a ticket because my bulbs were to light so im lookig for leds to make the clears legal or look legal for my tails that would be very helpful
pm me


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

did you go out to AutoZone and get some of those Red Gel Covers.. that look like little rubber strecthy condoms?
I got mine for 3$bux... and I kept my stock bulbs.. so I didnt have to get reb bulbs.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

those dont melt and i thought led would give it a ****** look


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

well 94xe-r can help you out with that.....
come up with something original though... since 94xe-r was I think the first to successfully pull this off in an B13 Sentra with Clear tails.. and a LED conversion


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

so what you want me to com up with crazy knight rider sht


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

i wouldn't know man.... but I know you can come up with something creative...


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

i just wanna smoke out my clears and put leds in them so they match my black halos and corners


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

HawaiinSleeper is sellign some. $200 and like i said, 94xe-r is selling his for the same price but with a custom LED conversion 

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=18145


----------



## motentra (Feb 8, 2003)

well 94 xe-r has yet to send me a pic of them like he said he would so i would like to see what the taillight conversion looks like...so if you have a pic of them, please e-mail it to me.


----------



## 94xe-r (Oct 10, 2002)

yo Motentra , sorry bout that, ive been extremly busy, as u can see im JUST NOW gettin back to the forums, imma send u some pics by tommorrow... keep a look out playboy! O and as far as the Clear tails w/ LED conv. theyre up to $260 and i havent even listed them ANYWHERE yet !!! lol


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

well shit on my shoes..... who woulda known.. clear tails would be worth soo much money.....

too rare of an item... and such a sweet product....


----------



## motentra (Feb 8, 2003)

$260 already...damn!


----------



## motentra (Feb 8, 2003)

man i did something sweet w/ my upper taillight that sits inside...i made it clear then put some bright ass 12 volts up in there! its definitely sweet.. idunno if it's legal or not tho! i guess i'll wait and see.haha!


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

say wha? What do you mean you made your upper tail-light Clear?

oh.. ha you mean your 3rd-Brake... oops....

how did u make it clear?


----------



## motentra (Feb 8, 2003)

yeah my 3rd brake light... well, i took the whole thing off, disconnected the light, and then unscrewed and popped off the red plastic cover... then i got those covers for those long flourescent lights from home depot.. i traced the red light onto the clear cover and cut it out with a dremel tool and popped it in there...it looks sweet at night, and all the time!


----------



## 94xe-r (Oct 10, 2002)

as far as a clear 3rd brake light being legal, its really up to the arresting officer, but id say as long as it works, whether it were clear or not , if you have a 3rd brake light its has to work , or u could receive a ticket for improper equipment (non working equip etc.) as far as it being clear , it HAS to produce RED light, not clear , Yellow , or pink... sum get painted bulbs, others get gel covers, if the red gels covers still arent red enuff use a NA bulb (amber color ex. 1156NA ) and put a red gel cover on it that brings the pink tone down to more of a red color. on a nother note, i took my rear brake lite out the whole assembly, and recovered the rear deck. looks like it never had one. i put a custom full length LED wing on . i cant stand it when a car has a wing with a third brake lite built in, ESPECIALLY LED and then a third brakelight in the rear window. havin all that makes either the wing or the one in the rear deck a 4th brakelite then huh ...looks hideous IMO just not my cup of tea....... k enuff of me ramblin on . im outta hea !


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

im having a hard time finding leds so im gonna have to make some FK its a pain in the ass i dont have lots of time but i smoked my clears they look nice all blackand i cant find the gel covers either so im stuck having to solder for a lil while and plicing wires ahh such a pain


----------



## motentra (Feb 8, 2003)

well..i am still looking for some clears...people have them but want too much. i am unemployed right now, but i am getting my job back soon.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

krylonkoopa you smoked your clears?  I am terrified to smoke my tails, becuase I am afraid it'll just mess up the tails, incase I ever wanted them clear again. Do they look alright or not?
Should load up some pics man. But if I smoke my tail-lights, I will probably black them out, so i would use my original tails 

What kinda spray did you use? I may get some VHT Nightshade spray, but I heard some model shops sell some other stuff, but none around here...


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

actually i just used tint so incase i want them back just get some tint remover and i found leds also yay i can be lazy


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

tint? did you tint them from the inside or outside? Because if you tint them form teh inside, it has that weird bumpy crazy surface, so it wouldn't stick on too well....


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

i tinted the outside but the curve is a real bitch you can cut it but i used a hairdryer and smothed it out and i still have all that black crap all over me


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

but when it rains.. wont the tint come off? or when you wash the car...


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

i don know i washed it it was fine if it gets nsty just get some tint remover but i did this after reading the post in sr20 forum
http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthre...?threadid=26746


----------

